# Briton arrested in North Sinai



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Not a day after the American died in detention in Egypt after being arrested in North Sinai the Egyptian Police have arrested a British citizen there as well.

They were searching for him after getting reports of "a foreigner who frequents cafes and mixes with citizens". He was in possession of a black jacket, trousers and shoes resembling a uniform. 



> Wearing clothes that resemble police or military uniforms can lead to arrest in Egypt.


Link


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Being human can lead to arrest in Egypt. Complete unaccountability.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds like fascism.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Phew! They released him

Egypt frees Briton arrested over police-like clothes



> “The decision to release him comes after an investigation found him to be a pharmacist who had come to offer aid,” the report said.
> 
> “He has no relation with any organisation or group and the clothes which he had were bought by him abroad before coming to Egypt.”


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

My favourite line ...police had searched for the man after receiving reports of "a foreigner who frequents cafes and mixes with citizens".

You heard it guys: if you are foreigner here best to avoid drinking coffee and 'mixing with citizens'

wth!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

One of the articles on this recent event made mention of the widely mocked State campaign a while back where they aired a commercial cautioning Egyptian nationals from speaking with foreigners during their time of suspicion of foreign interference in their country. The commercial showed Egyptian guys drinking tea and visiting at a cafe and then a foreigner comes up, sits down, talks with them and then goes to text on their cell phone.


----------

